# WHy is my radio cutting off?



## XxWickedz28xX (Jul 6, 2006)

Whenever I sit at a light, or low rpm cruise, my radio display starts to fade, then eventually cuts out. When Im pushing it, the radio seems fine. The battery in it looked to be undersized because the battery box in the car was waaaay bigger than the actual battery. So I put a bigger, stronger battery in it this morning hoping that would solve the problem. But it didnt. This probably means the altenator....right?


----------



## XxWickedz28xX (Jul 6, 2006)

OK, I figured out its definatley not the alternator. Only my radio is cutting out, no dull headlights, ,no pulsing lights. Just the radio. Any ideas on what that could be? Maybe a ground or something? I think I remember seeing a broken ground strap underneath the car, kinda near the shift linkage...could this be related?


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Is this a factory radio or aftermarket? Either way, you need to check your ground and power supply to it. Especially if it's aftermarket. Check to make sure the radio is fed from a circuit that is not overloaded. Do you have amps or anything else sucking power? It's totally possible that your radio is internally going bad, but kinda rare. 
Give us some more details and maybe we can help.


----------



## XxWickedz28xX (Jul 6, 2006)

I think I may have fixed it. I did some searching here on the site and found that an aftermarket radio should be grounded to the car somehow. So I grounded it last night and so far so good.No problems yet. No amps, just stock speakers with an aftermarket head unit. I used an wiring kit and used the factory connectors, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## roach_king70 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ya I would think it would be the alternator, give us news 
thanks


----------



## XxWickedz28xX (Jul 6, 2006)

Definatley fixed it. It was the ground wire. I hooked up a ground to the radio chassis and my problems are solved.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Glad to hear it all worked out for you. Something so easy can look like such a huge problem at first. Aftermarket radios take a decent amount more of power, thus requiring a larger ground. Factory ground is okay, but i just won't cut it for other than factory stereo. 
Thanks for posting the result. It makes it all worth it.


----------

